# anyone tryed mild ivf



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all just wandering if anyone has any experiance of mild / naturel ivf. 
ive had 3 failed cycles now always start to bleed b4 test day however i have had 2 naturel pregnancies previously b4 i was sterilized due to ill health,  i now have a new partner neither of us have any fertility issues as we know of but ivf just isnt working for us i feel that the medication may pay apart in it failing given the fact my body has done this naturelly previously so although we said this was our last attempt iam finding myself looking into a more naturel approach in the hope it would let my body do what it should naturelly any thoughts or info appriated


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi goingcrazy78 - I haven't got any experience of natural ivf but just felt I had to reply as your post reminded me so much of how I've been feeling recently. I've had two medicated ICSI cycles. On both cycles I started to bleed before test date. Neither cycle was particularly successful in terms of the number of eggs collected or the quality of the embryos. I have decided that I would like to have a go at natural cycle ivf next time. I think I'm thinking along the same lines as you - I think that I'd like to let my body naturally select the best egg in the hope it may be of good quality. I have a diary in the ttc naturally section and my last post details my feelings about natural ivf, so I won't go into further details in this post, especially since I'm on my phone and it's not easy to type! But if you'd like someone to talk to about natural cycle ivf I'm around!


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

hi,

Ive no real adive im about to strat ivf lite, i was sterilised in oct 2009 after my little boy was born and died at 5 hours old but it was to late i was steilised. ive spent almost 3 years getting healthy lost 7 stone and changed my mind so may times ane been clinic a few times had bloods done but then changed my mind....

but finally i realised im 29 years year my little girl is 5 in feb. so we decided that its now or never....

so ivf lite it is im fine blood and sperm wise.... but im so nervous its the fear of the unknown after falling naturally 8 times.

i start jabs on 21st nov, scan on 27th and 30th then egg collection 3rd/4th dec then 4/5 day wait... i can only do single put back due to past csections so cant risk twins...

love to keep in touch x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

april33 and ellasmummy thank you for your replys , april33 sounds like your mind has been spinning the same way as mine all this treatment is just so tough i feel certain that all the medication must have some impact however i have seen my dr last week who assures me that the medication would have no impact on my success ( i did feel well u would say that wouldnt you   ) moment of wanting to jump across the table and shake an answer out of him for all the faliures  poor fella lets face it hes doing his best im just an emotional wreck seaching for answers i may never find , however he did suggest immune issues and rejection etc which do make sence ive had thrombellia testing etc which is fine so if its not that and not the meds maybe it is immune issues so weve talked about about going ahead with full ivf plus lots of treatment for immune issues im still not 100% this is the right thing im still wandering if ivf lite may be the way forward its all just so confusing please keep me posted on how you are going with what to do next  

ellasmummy you sound like one brave lady to carry on   i wish you all the luck in the world im sure mild ivf as your first ivf will be good for you and ill be   you get a bfp at the end please keep us updated on ur treatment cycle and ur feelings about mild ivf , everyone on this site will be a constant support for you as you go through the rollercoaster of ivf stay positive


----------

